# HELP! Border Collie slipped and now her back leg isn't working!



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

We've tried the emergency number for the vet and there's no answer!
He's the only emergency vet near us.

We're going to keep trying him but we need help until we can get hold of him.

Floss is a 9 year old Borde Collie x Spaniel.
She was chasing her ball when she slipped on the mud.
She screamed so loud and when we got to her, the left rear leg was paralysed.
It's completely floppy.
We rushed her home and felt for a Dislocation but there is none.
Now she's in no pain what so ever and playing with her ball but she's just holding her leg Limp.
She putting no weight on it at all.

We've had a dog dislocate a leg before and there was a lot of swelling and pain, once we got her to the vet it was popped back in and we were shown how to feel for the dislocation. There's no swelling here at all.

I need to know if I should strap Floss' leg up until the vet is sorted.
She's refusing to sit still and I'm worried about her damaging the other leg if she's got a floppy leg dangling about.

I don't know what it is. No dislocation, no break, as far as we can see, but obviously the vet will do an X-ray. 
I don't want to do more damage by strapping it up wrong.



Does anyone have any advise on what we can do to help her until we manage to get hold of the vet?
Please!

I think it will probably be an aputation job as there's no sensation in the leg at all.
How well would a 9 year old dog do on 3 legs?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Being unclear what it is, I would try to keep her as still and quiet as possible and if you can immobilise the leg by strapping it up I would. Be very careful of the joint and try not to shift it around too much. Be very careful of her spine too, whilst it would only be a precaution it's better to be safe than sorry if its spinal damage. It is most likely a closed wound fracture so it may be best to splint the leg too.

She would most likely do very well on 3 legs, especially as it's a rear one. Stay calm and fingers crossed you get through to the vets soon.


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

hi ,
i hope i can help, i would keep her as calm and rested as possible, even though you may think she is in no pain she most probably is as there is a reason she wont put it down. dog and cats dont show pain how we would usually expect they hide it very well. i would strap it up as we dont know what is wrong with it, and you could end up causing more damage. it could be something simple life soft tissue damage, it could be a break or fracture or she could have damaged her cruciate ligament. so until you get to see the vet keep her as calm and still as possible.
let us know how she gets on


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Being unclear what it is, I would try to keep her as still and quiet as possible and if you can immobilise the leg by strapping it up I would. Be very careful of the joint and try not to shift it around too much. Be very careful of her spine too, whilst it would only be a precaution it's better to be safe than sorry if its spinal damage. It is most likely a closed wound fracture so it may be best to splint the leg too.
> 
> She would most likely do very well on 3 legs, especially as it's a rear one. Stay calm and fingers crossed you get through to the vets soon.





bridgey88 said:


> hi ,
> i hope i can help, i would keep her as calm and rested as possible, even though you may think she is in no pain she most probably is as there is a reason she wont put it down. dog and cats dont show pain how we would usually expect they hide it very well. i would strap it up as we dont know what is wrong with it, and you could end up causing more damage. it could be something simple life soft tissue damage, it could be a break or fracture or she could have damaged her cruciate ligament. so until you get to see the vet keep her as calm and still as possible.
> let us know how she gets on


Thanks guys, 

We've got her puppy cage from the attic and padded it with a blanket and her favourite toy.
We've strapped it up, and we're going to accompany her to the garden when she needs to do her business.

She's so brave. Braver than me, I'm in pieces. She's my little soul mate.

Still no joy with the vet. He's so good normally I can only assume he's at another emergency call out.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> We've got her puppy cage from the attic and padded it with a blanket and her favourite toy.
> We've strapped it up, and we're going to accompany her to the garden when she needs to do her business.
> ...


Good stuff :2thumb: at the very least that will stop her chewing it, over grooming it or knocking it about if she can't feel it! If she's anything like the collies I've met she'll be loving all the attention :lol2: Typical how the one time you really need them they're doing something else! I'm sure he'll be back soon though hopefully.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Good stuff :2thumb: at the very least that will stop her chewing it, over grooming it or knocking it about if she can't feel it! If she's anything like the collies I've met she'll be loving all the attention :lol2: Typical how the one time you really need them they're doing something else! I'm sure he'll be back soon though hopefully.


She keep looking at me like....''scuse me mum, fuss, treat, cuddle? I am injured don't c'ya know?'.
:flrt:

When I got her in and she refused to lie down I was just like 'Floss, the one time I want you to do as you are told and actually not be a raving loon...'

Love her.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

:lol2: recovery's going to be fun for her >.<


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Good stuff :2thumb: at the very least that will stop her chewing it, over grooming it or knocking it about if she can't feel it! If she's anything like the collies I've met she'll be loving all the attention :lol2: Typical how the one time you really need them they're doing something else! I'm sure he'll be back soon though hopefully.





Drayvan said:


> :lol2: recovery's going to be fun for her >.<


Tell me about it.
As long as she gets better though =D


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

She keeps getting the bandage off.
We're doing it so her leg if off the floor and she's just walking on 3 legs. How can I make it stay, I'm obviously not doing it right =[


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> She keeps getting the bandage off.
> We're doing it so her leg if off the floor and she's just walking on 3 legs. How can I make it stay, I'm obviously not doing it right =[


Bless her, if she doesn't like it strapped up it might be worth putting a makeshift splint on it to keep it straight rather than up. Maybe use a clothes hanger or something similar and bandage it up like that? It might just be that the shock has worn off and it's getting a little bit sore and she thinks it's the bandage thats causing it, being the only thing that's changed.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Bless her, if she doesn't like it strapped up it might be worth putting a makeshift splint on it to keep it straight rather than up. Maybe use a clothes hanger or something similar and bandage it up like that? It might just be that the shock has worn off and it's getting a little bit sore and she thinks it's the bandage thats causing it, being the only thing that's changed.


I dunno, it slips off when she moves. She's pushing her ball around now, she won't lie down.
Her whole leg is just flopping about.
When she stands still it looks fine and then when she moves off it just doesn't respond.
I'm thinking a slipped disc/trapped nerve, issue with her spine or something. It's clearly not good, she just doesn't know her leg is there. =[ Poor puppy.#
I'm trying to find something online to show me how to do something temporary, no joy.

I'm starting to panic. This vet still isn't contactable. I've left a message, hopefully he'll call back.

Being in the middle of a country town you'd THINK there would be more than one emergency vet.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> I dunno, it slips off when she moves. She's pushing her ball around now, she won't lie down.
> Her whole leg is just flopping about.
> When she stands still it looks fine and then when she moves off it just doesn't respond.
> I'm thinking a slipped disc/trapped nerve, issue with her spine or something. It's clearly not good, she just doesn't know her leg is there. =[ Poor puppy.#
> ...


Definitely sounding either spinal/nerve damage or maybe tendon or ligament damage  if she's dragging it around you might be able to get away with just bandaging her foot and then taping over the bandage to stop it coming off, this'll stop it becoming raw and sore. I've got bundles of old animal first aid stuff from college... just wish I had a scanner! I'll have a look for something that might be of help. 

Is a shame theres no other vets around :/ there should be a system where any other emergencies are put through to someone else if the main emergency vet is out! Would make life less stressful


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Definitely sounding either spinal/nerve damage or maybe tendon or ligament damage  if she's dragging it around you might be able to get away with just bandaging her foot and then taping over the bandage to stop it coming off, this'll stop it becoming raw and sore. I've got bundles of old animal first aid stuff from college... just wish I had a scanner! I'll have a look for something that might be of help.
> 
> Is a shame theres no other vets around :/ there should be a system where any other emergencies are put through to someone else if the main emergency vet is out! Would make life less stressful


I just hope it's something fixable.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> I just hope it's something fixable.


I would have thought so, with a little work I've seen a lot of dogs make great progress with things like that with hydrotherapy and stuff :2thumb: it's amazing what vets can do these days...when they're about!


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> I would have thought so, with a little work I've seen a lot of dogs make great progress with things like that with hydrotherapy and stuff :2thumb: it's amazing what vets can do these days...when they're about!


When there about. We're strapped for cash at the moment so this is the last thing we need. Obviously if she needs an operation we'll get a loan out or something along those lines. We're not losing her for the sake of a leg. If she's needs it, she'll get it.

It's just horrible not knowing what the problem is.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> When there about. We're strapped for cash at the moment so this is the last thing we need. Obviously if she needs an operation we'll get a loan out or something along those lines. We're not losing her for the sake of a leg. If she's needs it, she'll get it.
> 
> It's just horrible not knowing what the problem is.


Aye not knowing is the worst  it's hard to not think it's the worst case stuff when it's most likely something quite fixable and easily sorted. If it helps, they might also let you pay in installments, weekly/monthly to spread the cost. I've had to do that a few times, and it's been so much easier and less stressful than trying to fork it all out in one go.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Aye not knowing is the worst  it's hard to not think it's the worst case stuff when it's most likely something quite fixable and easily sorted. If it helps, they might also let you pay in installments, weekly/monthly to spread the cost. I've had to do that a few times, and it's been so much easier and less stressful than trying to fork it all out in one go.


Yeah he normally does let us pay as and when he's the best vet around here, we've been going to him for about 20 years, but it'll definitely be a when...eventually he'll get paid. We can hardly manage our rent at the moment. It's a nightmare. Being made Redundant is not cool.

Floss is now begging for my tea....naughty dog.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Yeah he normally does let us pay as and when he's the best vet around here, we've been going to him for about 20 years, but it'll definitely be a when...eventually he'll get paid. We can hardly manage our rent at the moment. It's a nightmare. Being made Redundant is not cool.
> 
> Floss is now begging for my tea....naughty dog.


:lol2: bless her, at least she's not feeling sorry for herself! Always good to know you can pay as and when, takes a bit of the weight off.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Chances are shes probably sprained it and hopefully thats all it is . Any chance of finding an emergency vet in the next town?


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Isn't there a reflex test you can do to check she is still aware of the leg? 

I read once it is something like, pinch the webbing between her toes (yeah soft not hard - i think they just find it uncomfortable) and see if they retract it. I think it was actually a reflex response test to check if an animal is unconscious or not, but it could maybe work in this situation to see if she can feel sensations there? 

I would just worry if she did try retract it might hurt her leg more, so not sure.

Actually i don't think this would work. All so confusing! Haha


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Chances are shes probably sprained it and hopefully thats all it is . Any chance of finding an emergency vet in the next town?


I hope that's it, but would that cause her to not feel it/let it dangle?

There is a vet out of town but we had to sell our car and they don't collect out of their catchment area.

I think we're just going to have to keep her comfortable tonight and try out get again tomorrow.



Jamiioo said:


> Isn't there a reflex test you can do to check she is still aware of the leg?
> 
> I read once it is something like, pinch the webbing between her toes (yeah soft not hard - i think they just find it uncomfortable) and see if they retract it. I think it was actually a reflex response test to check if an animal is unconscious or not, but it could maybe work in this situation to see if she can feel sensations there?
> 
> I would just worry if she did try retract it might hurt her leg more, so not sure.


If we push against it, like push it and bend it she pushes back, hence why we don't believe it's dislocated. She's just letting it hang and flop about as if she can't hold it up at all.
She doesn't right herself either if you knuckle the foot.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

There is a vets now emergency vets in hemel hampstead or aylesbury so not too far from you is it? I can get you the numbers if you would like? 
Im a vet nurse who is on call atm and am horrified that you are unable to get hold of your vets as it is breaking the law to not provide an emergency service. If you would like to chat or get some advice, you can pm me and i will give you my work number. Unfortunately, we are too far away for you to come here!! But she needs to be seen as soon as possible. 
moggy

some taxi companies also take dogs. She should be seen tonight as the prognosis for nerve damage decreases the longer treatment is left - which it sounds like.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Moggy said:


> There is a vets now emergency vets in hemel hampstead or aylesbury so not too far from you is it? I can get you the numbers if you would like?
> Im a vet nurse who is on call atm and am horrified that you are unable to get hold of your vets as it is breaking the law to not provide an emergency service. If you would like to chat or get some advice, you can pm me and i will give you my work number. Unfortunately, we are too far away for you to come here!! But she needs to be seen as soon as possible.
> moggy


I'll PM you now. I can only assume he's already on call as we have had emergencies worse than this and he is normally so good and comes right away.

Mum is trying him every half hour. Floss is comfortable at the moment and she's just managed to hobble out for a wee and not fall over. :2thumb:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

*He finally called back.*

And apologised prefusely saying he's never been so busy on a Saturday.

He's popping in on his way back from where he is to have a look at her. He seems to think the same a Moggy, nerve damage or sprain.

He said IF it's that he's going to give her some medicine to sort out any swelling and any pain an then we're to bring her in first thing on Monday.

Hopefully it's just what the two vets think =]

I'll update when he's been.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> And apologised prefusely saying he's never been so busy on a Saturday.
> 
> He's popping in on his way back from where he is to have a look at her. He seems to think the same a Moggy, nerve damage or sprain.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed it's nothing serious! : victory:


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey. 

Thats fantastic news!! Glad you managed to track him down lol. 
Keep us updated 
xx

P.S im a vet nurse, not a vet lol


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Moggy said:


> Hey.
> 
> Thats fantastic news!! Glad you managed to track him down lol.
> Keep us updated
> ...


My bad! 

He should be here soon.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Hopefully u get it sorted I thought I broke my bulldogs leg when I was rollerblading with him I play ice hockey so thought a pair of rollerblades would be a good way of excercising him one of the first times I took him out something made him scared as he pulled bk I wasn't expecting it I caught him he couldn't walk on it I left him over night and he was a million times better the next morning I was expecting to have to take him to the vets in the morn I was almost certain I broke it hopefully its the same he's leg was perfect within days


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

jaykickboxer said:


> Hopefully u get it sorted I thought I broke my bulldogs leg when I was rollerblading with him I play ice hockey so thought a pair of rollerblades would be a good way of excercising him one of the first times I took him out something made him scared as he pulled bk I wasn't expecting it I caught him he couldn't walk on it I left him over night and he was a million times better the next morning I was expecting to have to take him to the vets in the morn I was almost certain I broke it hopefully its the same he's leg was perfect within days


That would be nice!

Vet just called, said he'll be 10 mins.
What a day.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Vet has been 

It not broken or dislocated as far as he can tell, but it's a little swollen so she's been given something for that and we have a couple of tablets to mush into her breakfast tomorrow.
He gave her some pain killers just in case she's just hiding the pain and a mild sedative, as Moggy said she may need, because she kept trying to jump on him and he was all like 'Now Floss I know you've been waiting all day to see me my love but you simply can't be jumping about like that with a floppy leg can you?' He's so posh.
He said it could be a fracture but it's more likely soft tissue damage/trapped or damaged nerve as he couldn't feel anything and she wasn't even wimping at all as he wiggled her leg about and as he said on the phone, we're to bring her in first thing Monday for an X-Ray.
And we have to try and keep her calm tomorrow. /: 
Fun.
He's given us his landline home number too, just in case it gets any worse.

He also properly bandaged her leg and showed us how to do it incase she chews it off.

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Vet has been
> 
> It not broken or dislocated as far as he can tell, but it's a little swollen so she's been given something for that and we have a couple of tablets to mush into her breakfast tomorrow.
> He gave her some pain killers just in case she's just hiding the pain and a mild sedative, as Moggy said she may need, because she kept trying to jump on him and he was all like 'Now Floss I know you've been waiting all day to see me my love but you simply can't be jumping about like that with a floppy leg can you?' He's so posh.
> ...


Good news that it's nothing too serious then like spinal, hopefully the x-ray will pick up whats happened and will heal quickly :2thumb:
Keeping her calms going to be fun though, got to love collies!


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

im so glad!! fingers crossed it gets better over the weekend!!! Keep us updated


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Moggy said:


> im so glad!! fingers crossed it gets better over the weekend!!! Keep us updated


I will


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Glad it doesn't seem to serious I bet it's alot better this morning


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

jaykickboxer said:


> Glad it doesn't seem to serious I bet it's alot better this morning


I'm just about to go and see :/


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Still no change.

Does anyone know how much an amputation is?

Obviously funds are next to nothing and we'd have to try and find money from somewhere even with a payment plan, so we need to know how much it will roughly be.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Still no change.
> 
> Does anyone know how much an amputation is?
> 
> Obviously funds are next to nothing and we'd have to try and find money from somewhere even with a payment plan, so we need to know how much it will roughly be.


 
All vets charge different amounts so you need to ask yours. If its nerve damage it takes ages to get normal movement again, before even considering amputation your vet should try and find a cause of the problem


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Shell195 said:


> All vets charge different amounts so you need to ask yours. If its nerve damage it takes ages to get normal movement again, before even considering amputation your vet should try and find a cause of the problem


I know that. He will obviously do X-rays and what not, but as the course or her treatment is a matter of cost, as horrible as that is, and because she would go neurotic with months of cage rest if it's nerve damage, if aputation is what is best for her as she would heal and adapt quicker and be able to leg it about again then that's what's we will have to do.
At the moment, it's looking like the most likey option. I will lot have her put down because of a leg.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I had a 3 legged Bearded collie cross, when she was 9 she had a ruptured tumour of the spleen and at the same time had damaged her cruciate ligament. She was put to sleep as even if they had removed her spleen they refused to operate on her leg due to her missing the other one. Ellie ran like the wind even though she had a back leg missing(her leg was removed aged 6 weeks due to an injury caused by her previous owner:bash


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Shell195 said:


> I had a 3 legged Bearded collie cross, when she was 9 she had a ruptured tumour of the spleen and at the same time had damaged her cruciate ligament. She was put to sleep as even if they had removed her spleen they refused to operate on her leg due to her missing the other one. Ellie ran like the wind even though she had a back leg missing(her leg was removed aged 6 weeks due to an injury caused by her previous owner:bash


Aww poor doggie  <3

Floss is getting about okay with the gammy leg strapped up so I think now, she would be fine on 3 legs.

I just found out that we meet the catchment for financial aid from the PDSA.
So we have to call them tomorrow once we know how much it will be and what has to be done.
That's a bit less worry.


----------



## PrimevalFan (Jul 14, 2012)

My cat once had a fight with a fox, and this happened. She was holding it up, putting no weight on it at all. Unfortunately, she was being looked after by my sister who has a 1 year old, and her husband was at work, so she couldnt leave the house with the baby and none of the vets would come round. 

The next morning, she was walking on it a little, putting more and more weight on as the day went along.

The next day, it was almost completely normal, with a slight limp.

Then the next day, it was completely normal, and brought us a rat for breakfast... lovely!

(i did and still do have a go my sister for not taking her to the vets lol, but lucy (the cat) is alright and back to her normal aggressive self now... luckily??)

Hopefully she'll (Floss) get better, fingers crossed for the best! : victory:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

PrimevalFan said:


> My cat once had a fight with a fox, and this happened. She was holding it up, putting no weight on it at all. Unfortunately, she was being looked after by my sister who has a 1 year old, and her husband was at work, so she couldnt leave the house with the baby and none of the vets would come round.
> 
> The next morning, she was walking on it a little, putting more and more weight on as the day went along.
> 
> ...



I think that there is actually a break just above her knee, now there's no swelling you can tell it's not stable but it's more likely what the vet thought and maybe the muscles/tendons are stretched or torn, but as it's strapped up she'll be okay until tomorrow as it's immobilised (we called the vet again). Surgery opens at 830 so he told us to just bring her in, no need to call.
She can still feel her foot and she's still in no pain so he said not to worry and make sure she has her tablets at least 30 minutes before we bring her in.
He told us to call him if she starts to cry and he'll come and pick her up and get her settled in the cages at the surgery for the night but he would rather she stayed at home as she's comfortable and not stressed here, and a night alone might cause her to get worse.
She was chasing her ball around about an hour ago but she kept falling over on the tiled floor so we've shut her in the cage with a Kong full of peanut butter.


----------



## PrimevalFan (Jul 14, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> I think that there is actually a break just above her knee, now there's no swelling you can tell it's not stable but it's more likely what the vet thought and maybe the muscles/tendons are stretched or torn, but as it's strapped up she'll be okay until tomorrow as it's immobilised (we called the vet again). Surgery opens at 830 so he told us to just bring her in, no need to call.
> She can still feel her foot and she's still in no pain so he said not to worry and make sure she has her tablets at least 30 minutes before we bring her in.
> He told us to call him if she starts to cry and he'll come and pick her up and get her settled in the cages at the surgery for the night but he would rather she stayed at home as she's comfortable and not stressed here, and a night alone might cause her to get worse.
> She was chasing her ball around about an hour ago but she kept falling over on the tiled floor so we've shut her in the cage with a Kong full of peanut butter.


Aaw, bless her. Hopefully the break will heal though, i watch a lot of vet programs (because im weird like that haha) and im sometimes amazed by what some dogs can fully recover from!

Fingers crossed for her to be okay dokey after a bit of surgery though. All my best wishes for you and her. :2thumb:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

PrimevalFan said:


> Aaw, bless her. Hopefully the break will heal though, i watch a lot of vet programs (because im weird like that haha) and im sometimes amazed by what some dogs can fully recover from!
> 
> Fingers crossed for her to be okay dokey after a bit of surgery though. All my best wishes for you and her. :2thumb:


Thanks =]
I'll be pooping myself if she needs an operation. My best friend lost her Collie under anesthetic, turn out she had a reaction to it =[


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Could it be a damaged cruciate ligament?


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Shell195 said:


> Could it be a damaged cruciate ligament?


It could be anything. We won't know until tomorrow.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> It could be anything. We won't know until tomorrow.


 
If it is then its easily repaired but not a cheap operation. Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Shell195 said:


> If it is then its easily repaired but not a cheap operation. Good luck for tomorrow x


The cost is the biggest barrier we face right now.
I don't know how much the PDSA will be able to help, if at all.


----------



## PrimevalFan (Jul 14, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Thanks =]
> I'll be pooping myself if she needs an operation. My best friend lost her Collie under anesthetic, turn out she had a reaction to it =[


Aaw, thats sad  Im sorry to hear that, but its quiet a low chance that she will have a reaction like that though, Collies and spaniels are hardy dogs. Hopefully she'll recover without having to have it amputated though


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

PrimevalFan said:


> Aaw, thats sad  Im sorry to hear that, but its quiet a low chance that she will have a reaction like that though, Collies and spaniels are hardy dogs. Hopefully she'll recover without having to have it amputated though


I have no idea.
I googled Cruciate Ligament damage and watched some videos.
It's not that. All those dogs were limping on the leg. Hers is literally just hanging.
Like she can't move it or control it at all.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Well fingers crossed its the leg and not a spinal issue.

My Meg's knee cap popped out of place once when she jumped for a ball, when we took her they said it would not go back because her legs are deformed slightly, so she had to have an op to remove some bone and put it back, they said it may happen to her other leg on day and to just avoid jumping. Which is so hard for a bouncy little terrier, that was about 10 years ago now though, she's 13 now and still bouncing around!


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Well we got up nice and early to go to the vet and noticed that she's actually placing it now.
Like she's actually putting the foot flat and not knuckling over and she's bending the leg when she lies down.

We called the vet and he said it might be healing on it's own and to leave it losely supported and have her in her cage, he'll call round after surgery this evening and have another look at her.
Hopefully she'll turn a corner and won't need an op!


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

*Good news!*

I couldn't wait any longer with the thought that she was in pain so we just took her down the vet.
1 x-ray and lots of moving the leg, letting her walk (wobble) about: virdict - neurological problem that was triggered by the slip or a cartilage crushing a nerve. Possibly a slipped disc, but she got no pain at all anywhere in the leg.
NO BREAK OR TENDON DAMAGE!
We've got 10 days of anti imflamatories and strict cage rest. If it improves it improves if not we just have to strap it up and treat her like a three legged dog.
Total cost for days of tears and worry - £48.
No call out charges, no out of hours service charge.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

She appears to be getting feeling back in her leg.
She was licking it today and is moving it very slightly at the hip when she wobbles to the garden for a wee.
And she escaped the cage and found me upstairs today too.


----------



## ashanddaz (Sep 15, 2012)

aww thats great that shes ok border colies are great dogs, my two are hyper most the time dunno how ud get them to be calm lol


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

ashanddaz said:


> aww thats great that shes ok border colies are great dogs, my two are hyper most the time dunno how ud get them to be calm lol


Keeping he calm is a bit hard!
She's getting a lot of treats/peanut butter hidden in her Kong, she's defo going to gain a few pounds, but hopefully once her anti inflamitory course is finished she'll be able to bomb it about with the others in the fields, but baby steps for now.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

So her leg is a bit better again today, she is lifting it more but it's still very floppy, so I guess we just have to see how she does.
Mum is now convinced that we needn't have gone to the vet and that I would have gotten better anyway...I'm like, 'never mind the fact she's now on anti imflamitories, they aren't going to be the reason she's seeming better? Ey, mum?:whistling2:'


We have noticed that she doesn't see to be as in control of her bowels as normal. Mum said she was walking through the kitchen and just started to pee, and that she stopped because she realised she was peeing but she wasn't squatting like she would normally. She also was in my room again this morning while I was getting ready to go out and she pooped on my washing (she normally sleeps on the laundry pile at night but obviously she's been sleeping downstairs), I wasn't happy about that, she NEVER messes in the house so it has to be something caused by her slip; she looked so ashamed and sad that it had happened.
Her signals to be let out are really clear, she simply isn't asking.

Anyone able to shed any light? Do you think it will improve with her leg or is it something we might have to learn to work with?

:flrt:she seems happier now she can move her hip:flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> We have noticed that she doesn't see to be as in control of her bowels as normal. Mum said she was walking through the kitchen and just started to pee, and that she stopped because she realised she was peeing but she wasn't squatting like she would normally. She also was in my room again this morning while I was getting ready to go out and she pooped on my washing (she normally sleeps on the laundry pile at night but obviously she's been sleeping downstairs), I wasn't happy about that, she NEVER messes in the house so it has to be something caused by her slip; she looked so ashamed and sad that it had happened.
> Her signals to be let out are really clear, she simply isn't asking.
> 
> Anyone able to shed any light? Do you think it will improve with her leg or is it something we might have to learn to work with?


I'm probably wrong but this sounds spinal to me? I wouldn't have thought something based purely on the hip would cause such a reaction.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

LoveForLizards said:


> I'm probably wrong but this sounds spinal to me? I wouldn't have thought something based purely on the hip would cause such a reaction.


The vet Diagnosed a Neurological Embolism caused by the slip, which is spinal, he likened it to a stroke in the spine that may or may not get better.
But it's only affected the one leg, at the numbness starts at the hip.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think its all connected and hopefully once the nerves have mended her bladder and bowel control will go back to normal


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Shell195 said:


> I think its all connected and hopefully once the nerves have mended her bladder and bowel control will go back to normal


I hope so, it won't be nice for her to feel bad all the time; it's not her fault, bless her.


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

hi,
i am a veterinary nurse and our recpetionists dog jumped for a ball and screamed and had no use of his hind leg and he had something called an FCE ( fibrous cartilaginous embolism), he had to go to hydrotherapy, his owners had to do massages and exercises, his bowels now and then were a little hit and miss but nothing too severe, but obviously sometimes the severity of an FCE can vary. he had to have an MRI to diagnose this as xrays showed nothing abnormal. he is fine now due to months of hard work and dedication and his leg only goes a bit lame when he is tired. not saying thats what your dog has but it sounds very similar. he also had a special shoe type thing to keep his foot in the correct position to stop the ligaments from becoming damaged and also to stop his from causing damage to his foot by dragging it about.
i hope this sheds some light


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

bridgey88 said:


> hi,
> i am a veterinary nurse and our recpetionists dog jumped for a ball and screamed and had no use of his hind leg and he had something called an FCE ( *fibrous cartilaginous embolism*), he had to go to hydrotherapy, his owners had to do massages and exercises, his bowels now and then were a little hit and miss but nothing too severe, but obviously sometimes the severity of an FCE can vary. he had to have an MRI to diagnose this as xrays showed nothing abnormal. he is fine now due to months of hard work and dedication and his leg only goes a bit lame when he is tired. not saying thats what your dog has but it sounds very similar. he also had a special shoe type thing to keep his foot in the correct position to stop the ligaments from becoming damaged and also to stop his from causing damage to his foot by dragging it about.
> i hope this sheds some light


He said it might be that, but that it wasn't as common. We have to move her leg about and we had to fashion a boot to keep her foot flat as she knuckles on it, it does sound very similar. He didn't mention anything about and physio though, but maybe because he know that my mum knows dogs, he's aware that she would do excercises on it anyway.


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah it one of those things that your rarely see, but then all of sudden we will see a few of them  if she is insured or if you can afford it maybe you should speak to your vet about hydrotherapy see if it will benefit her for what he thinks it may be  it certainly helped our receptionists dog, it would have taken a lot longer to mend if he didnt go.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

bridgey88 said:


> yeah it one of those things that your rarely see, but then all of sudden we will see a few of them  if she is insured or if you can afford it maybe you should speak to your vet about hydrotherapy see if it will benefit her for what he thinks it may be  it certainly helped our receptionists dog, it would have taken a lot longer to mend if he didnt go.


She's not insured, that's where our problem was if she needed an op. We've since been looking around to get the other 4 insured. It's just one of those things that you don't think you need until you need it. We were so lucky it wasn't more serious.
But yes, the other 4 will be insured by the new year.

We've got to take her back when her meds are finished anyway, so if there's no more improvement I'll mention it to him. I mean the more we can get her to improve the better.

I have a job interview on Friday that I'm pretty confident about so, I'll be able to pay for anything she might need in the new yeah, HOPEFULLY, crossing all my fingers and toes.


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

well good luck with everything and i hope she gets better soon : victory:


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

hey! 
The loss of control toiletting will be linked to the nerve damage, and given time should improve. Unfortunately, nerves take a while to heal and it is often a case of having lots of patience. Bridgey88 is right, physio and hydrotherapy will help, however the hydrotherapy comes down to a cost issue. 
Fingers crossed with the job and i will be keeping updated via the thread  remember, you know where i am if you ever need a chat or anything


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Moggy said:


> hey!
> The loss of control toiletting will be linked to the nerve damage, and given time should improve. Unfortunately, nerves take a while to heal and it is often a case of having lots of patience. Bridgey88 is right, physio and hydrotherapy will help, however the hydrotherapy comes down to a cost issue.
> Fingers crossed with the job and i will be keeping updated via the thread  remember, you know where i am if you ever need a chat or anything


Thank you!


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

hey, 
hows everything going?


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Moggy said:


> hey,
> hows everything going?


She's fine 

Her leg is still weak and she still loses her balance a bit, but she's not knuckling her foot anymore and she can jump on the bed now 
She's got a few more days if her tablets, and then another trip to the vet to assess her, but I think she's about as good as shes going to get. For now at least.
She's starting to get some control of her Bowels back too, so hopefully we're back on track.

My grandparents live around the corner from us (5 minutes) and my grandad was just as upset as I was when we thought we were going to lose her, so I'm going to walk her round there tomorrow evening. She'll get spoiled rotten 

I've also got a job interview for a 40 hour a week vacancy tomorrow, so if I get that I'll be able to afford to pay for her to get some physio on her leg in the new year.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

*Update!*

So, Floss has been going stir crazy from being inside all the time, and as she had a whale of a time with Xmas leftovers and finished her tablets; I decided to take her for her first proper walk.
We went to our local playing field which is FLAT, no hills/bumps/ditches for her to slip on and I didn't even take a ball for her....I'm mean.
Anyway, I let her off and told her to 'steady' which means stay close (shes normally perfectly behaved) and she went nuts. Chased crows, herded some children, ruined a football match by joining in; usual collie things which she hasn't done since she was a pup. Then she realised no ball had been thrown by me so she tried to pick up a log that our Mastiff would have struggled with, expecting me to throw it and getting most huffy when I told her to leave it so she decided to start recyling and bring me a plastic bottle instead.

Then I took her to my grandparents this evening, my grandad loves her and she's crazy about him and she was making the most hilarious sounds, like she was having a conversation with my grandad! He was chatting away to her and she was 'talking' back, my nan and I couldn't stop laughing. She's never done that before; well I mean she grumbles at me to give her my cup so she can get the dregs of tea, but she was grumbling, soft woofing and like excited howling at him; then she kept looking at my nan and me as if to say 'what? whay are tou laughing, I am trying to have a conversation here!'. 
She was probably trying to tell him how awful her ordeal was. I think the accident made her brain all funny. She thinks she's a puppy again.

So I think we can safely say I've got my Old Flossie Pops back and then some, even if she does skip a bit when she runs.



Her check up at the vet got postponed until the new year, but no doubt about her being all sorted now!


Thanks for all your support guys :no1:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> So, Floss has been going stir crazy from being inside all the time, and as she had a whale of a time with Xmas leftovers and finished her tablets; I decided to take her for her first proper walk.
> We went to our local playing field which is FLAT, no hills/bumps/ditches for her to slip on and I didn't even take a ball for her....I'm mean.
> Anyway, I let her off and told her to 'steady' which means stay close (shes normally perfectly behaved) and she went nuts. Chased crows, herded some children, ruined a football match by joining in; usual collie things which she hasn't done since she was a pup. Then she realised no ball had been thrown by me so she tried to pick up a log that our Mastiff would have struggled with, expecting me to throw it and getting most huffy when I told her to leave it so she decided to start recyling and bring me a plastic bottle instead.
> 
> ...


Thats absolutely fantastic news :no1: I bet you're all made up about it!


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

First time I've seen this thread and just read all the pages haha, really glad your dog's ok!


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Thats absolutely fantastic news :no1: I bet you're all made up about it!





Exzhal said:


> First time I've seen this thread and just read all the pages haha, really glad your dog's ok!


Thanks guys!

I am over the moon!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Best Christmas present you got this year, I'll bet!! :2thumb:

Excellent news!


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

So pleased to hear it!!! Best prezzie ever!!! Xx


----------

